# Japonicium or formosanium



## Nic (Jun 18, 2008)

I live in Virginia, and we are USDA 6-7. I do pretty well with Japanese plants in general, and wonder which of these admittedly similar Cyps I should add to my collection this fall? Or both?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 18, 2008)

Add formosanum, if you can find it. Its an easy grower and an easy bloomer. As similar as japonicum is, it has the reputation of being difficult...can't say from experience, as I haven't grown it...but I can say from experience that formosanum is easy. The usual advice is to plant it in a colder part of your yard, to avoid early growth during winter warm spells....Take care, Eric


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 18, 2008)

I would echo Eric's suggestions. Be really careful about spring frosts with _C. formosanum_ however. Once they begin growing they can not endure any frost and so must be fully protected. Another option is to grow it in a oversized pot - the bigger, the better.

_C. japonicum_ is similar, but the flower is strikingly different. It is much harder to establish, but once it gets going it seems to do well. However, growers report difficultly in flowering even if it grows well. I've had plants in the ground for a couple seasons now and they seem to be fine...next year will tell the tale. Not an easy species, but well suited to your climate.

Tom


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

I would go for both because sooner or later you will want them to your collection... Just bear in mind the info you were given so as to keep them happy...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2008)

Enabled!


----------

